# 1842 soldats US tués en Irak...



## CBi (10 Août 2005)

près de 15000 blessés, et cela ne semble pas devoir s'arrêter =


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Août 2005)

CBi a dit:
			
		

>


T'es gentil toi, mais c'est que des militaires, américains de surcroît, tu peux poster sur maisonblanche.com éventuellement.... . A moins que ce soit maisonblanche.net, vérifie via google...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> T'es gentil toi, mais c'est que des militaires, américains de surcroît, tu peux poster sur maisonblanche.com éventuellement.... . A moins que ce soit maisonblanche.net, vérifie via google...


 
L'autre il est gentil, et toi t'es moyennement élégant sur ce coup là...


----------



## CBi (10 Août 2005)

J'aurais en effet du indiquer que les victimes civiles irakiennes sont environ 10 fois plus importantes, mais l'avantage de l'armée US, c'est que les statistiques sont bien tenues.


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Août 2005)

Et....?


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Août 2005)

Cbi, ce n'est pas le problème, c'est dramatique pour tous ceux qui en meurent chaque jour de quelque coté qu'ils soient, et encore plus pour les civils que pour les militaires, hier on a eu droit à Hiroshima, demain ce sera les guerres Napoléonniennes, mais c'est pas ici qu'on résoudra les conflits, malheureusement, et quelles que soient les bonnes volontés de chacun. Je lis les journaux tous les matins sur le Net, tous les matins y'a des morts à droite et à gauche, tous les matins tu as un incident grave ayant impliqué un camion sur la route, et tous les jours t'as une star'Ac ou un Colentha* sur une chaîne pour te vider les neuronnes. Tiens une question tu fais partie d'une assoc autre que sportive et attention c'est pas une agression de ma part juste pour savoir. Les américains ont refusé de signer les accords de Kyoto et là c'est tes enfants ou tes petits enfants qui en patîront mais ce sera trop tard... c'est l'avenir qu'il faut éssayer de corriger pas le présent, enfin c'est mon avis et je le partage...  Amitiés à toi...


----------



## Caddie Rider (10 Août 2005)

et puis ?

franchement il donne une info punkt schluss, mais sous pretexte que c'est des militaires, et de surcrois americains (je reprends tes dires) on devrait rien dire ???? 

Il faut arrèter de deconner. Je sais pas si tu as ete à l'armée mais je peux te dire que c'est pas ce qui a de plus drole et ca fout les boules quand tu vois certains gaillards qui te donnent des ordres complètement bidons.

Cbi : ton titre est clair... si ca plait pas à certains ils ne sont pas obligés de reagir...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2005)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais en effet du indiquer que les victimes civiles irakiennes sont environ 10 fois plus importantes, mais l'avantage de l'armée US, c'est que les statistiques sont bien tenues.


Et c'est pas près de s'arrêter au contraire...


----------



## golf (10 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> T'es gentil toi, mais c'est que des militaires, *américains* de surcroît...


Même pas ! 
Et c'est ça le plus lamentable dans cette histoire :affraid:
La plupart sont des latinos qui ne deviennent Etatsunien que post mortem  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Des pertes également parmi les journalistes : le nombre de tués vient de dépasser ceux du Vietnam.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

les guerres servent la démographie du plus fort
c'est pour éviter la surpopulation et répartir les richesses
mais il n'a jamais été question de justice   

d'ailleurs la guerre parait loin, en fait
on reçoit quelques missiles organiques  

la troisième guerre mondiale est disciplinée
il n'y a plus de bains de sang comme verdun


----------



## golf (11 Août 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a plus de bains de sang comme verdun


T'as jamais eu de télé ou on te l'a volée  :mouais:


----------



## hunjord (11 Août 2005)

je pense que ce n'est pas trop réjouissant cette courbe linéaire, mais je tiens à resouligner le contexte d'une administration Bush qui s'est empressé de balancer des troupes très jeunes pour des perspectives autres que le freedom spirit.
Je ne vais pas épiloguer, mais si les ricains en ont marre de voir leur gamin se faire descendre au moyen orient, ils n'ont qu'a hurlé tous en coeur "brings the boys back home".
L'administration Bush leur monté une couleuvre énorme, ils n'ont qu' à foutre un peu le bordel pour mettre tout ce beau monde hors des instances gouvernementale du pays le plus puissant de la planète.
Pour l'instant, la situation est critique, je ne vois pas comment ils pourront se sortir de ce bourbier.


----------



## lumai (11 Août 2005)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> près de 15000 blessés, et cela ne semble pas devoir s'arrêter =



Question de base... Les chiffres donnés sont les nombres de morts cumulés en fonction de la date depuis mai 2003 ?
Que ce soit linéaire veut simplement dire alors que la situation ne s'aggrave pas, ni ne s'améliore d'ailleurs, du moins en terme de pertes américaines.

CBi, que voulais-tu dire exactement en postant ce graphe ? Parce qu'on leur fait facilement dire ce que l'on veut, aux chiffres...


----------



## molgow (11 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> T'as jamais eu de télé ou on te l'a volée  :mouais:



Non justement, il regarde TROP la télé où on nous montre une «guerre propre» (c'est presque un oxymore ça!) ou des «frappes chirurgicales»...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Même pas !
> Et c'est ça le plus lamentable dans cette histoire :affraid:
> La plupart sont des latinos qui ne deviennent Etatsunien que post mortem :mouais:


 
C'est toujours agréable de constater que vous faites bien la différence entre l'américain de souche (ce qui veut pas dire grand chose en général, et encore moins là bas...) et le chicano, l'afro américain ou autre...

C'est super, super, super nase...

Ce qui est con c'est de se faire buter connement, pour lutter contre une forme d'obscurentisme inoffensive en tant normal.


----------



## yvos (11 Août 2005)

à quoi sert ce graphe exactement, sachant que la très grande majorité des victimes ne sont pas comptabilisées? A justifier un retrait US après le bordel qu'ils ont foutu dans toute la région???


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Août 2005)

Aprés faut pas exagérer non plus... le bordel il y était déjà...

Je preferre dire qu'ils y sont allés pour rien, que dire qu'ils ont foutu le bordel.


----------



## yvos (11 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Aprés faut pas exagérer non plus... le bordel il y était déjà...
> 
> Je preferre dire qu'ils y sont allés pour rien, que dire qu'ils ont foutu le bordel.


 
il y était déjà mais pas de cette manière. Les choses se sont sérieusement accélérées.

après, on peut toujours considérer qu'ils ont viré un tyran..


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Août 2005)

Ben oui tout n'est pas tout blanc ou tout noir...

Y a des russes qui regrettent l'époquent du communisme... et je suis sur que certains Irakiens regrettent Saddam, alors que d'autres "revivent" depuis son départ...

Aprés je suis vraiment pas pour le fait de polémiquer sur les raisons de l'intervention en Irak, faut vraiment se croire meilleur que les autres pour penser savoir quelle est la démarche américaine, quels sont leurs objectifs.

Le pétrole et gna gna c'est des discussions de comptoir.

Ils y sont, ils ont leur raisons, et perso je me sens plus proche des ricains (excusez moi...) que des gens qui foutent le feu aux femmes.


----------



## yvos (11 Août 2005)

constatons seulement le résultat dans ce cas.

et là manifestement, ils y sont allés pour rien


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

Pour rien ? y a combien d'habitants là-bas ? et avant combien de disparus par an ?  (c'est une question)


----------



## yvos (11 Août 2005)

quand je dis pour rien, c'est que des victimes de Saddam, il y en a eu, mais des victimes du chaos, il y en a. Pas garanti non plus que ce qu'il emerge de ce bouillon soit une democratie ou un régime pas violent. Mais bon, on peut toujours espérer.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

Faut être optimiste : pire qu'avant ce sera dur


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Août 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> les guerres servent la démographie du plus fort
> c'est pour éviter la surpopulation et répartir les richesses
> mais il n'a jamais été question de justice
> 
> ...




*Apparemment, chère Odré *
tu n'es pas experte en histoire militaire...

Les guerres sont des saignées, des catastrophes démographiques et certainement pas ce que tu prétends.
Faire la guerre pour éviter la surpopulation... mais c'est lamentable d'écrire de pareilles choses...

Prenons un exemple : La Grande Guerre en France. 
La population française est de 41 000 000 d'habitants en 1914. 
Sur un total de 6 000 000 de mobilisés sur toute la durée du conflit, on recensa 1 450 000 "morts pour la Patrie", 3 000 000 de blessés et encore 700 000 mutilés. Ces pertes énormes eurent, on s'en doute, des répercussions importantes et laissèrent le pays profondément ébranlé.
Il faut déjà considérer le déficit de naissances lié à ces pertes en hommes, jeunes pour la plupart, dont le pays mettra près de 50 ans à se remettre.
Alors que la France était pour l'époque un pays relativement peu peuplé, je vois mal en quoi elle aurait cherché à guerroyer pour endiguer sa surpopulation... (dans ce cas on opte pour des politiques de régulation des naissances)

Quant à la répartition des richesses, la guerre 14 (comme la suivante d'ailleurs) a laissé les pays Européens en ruines, exangues et a amorcé le déclin de l'Europe au profit des États Unis.

La troisième guerre mondiale ?
On en serait plutôt à la quatrième (la guerre froide peut être considérée comme la troisième même s'il n'y eut pas de conflit majeur entre grandes puissances).

Le visage de la guerre à changé désormais pour les pays industrialisés qui profitent de leur supériorité technologique pour préserver au maximum la vie de leurs soldats.
Maintenant, pour ceux qui se trouvent sous les bombes, cela reste la boucherie.

La guerre est désormais disciplinée ? C'est une chose dégueulasse, toujours et encore... 
Renseigne-toi, chère odré sur les conflits qui secouent l'Afrique et tu verras que la "guerre chirurgicale" est par là bas une idée bien lointaine.


Enfin bref, ça m'a énervé tout ça...


----------



## yvos (11 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faut être optimiste : pire qu'avant ce sera dur


 
il n'y que michael moore pour prétendre que c'était super avant


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Août 2005)

Ouais exactement, je trouve que c'est maladroit de critiquer cette intervention.


----------



## Caddie Rider (11 Août 2005)

Juste pour info, sous saddam les kurdes etaient persecutés (ainsi que les sunnites mais a moindre mesure), mais pour le reste la population vivaient presque à l'occidental. Les femmes pouvaient conduire, aller à l'université, etc..

Le père Moore ?!? mouais plus je regarde ces "films" plus je pense que c'est complètement orienté et pas honnete


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

tu confondrais pas sunnite et chiites irakiens toi ?


----------



## lumai (11 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour info, sous saddam les kurdes etaient persecutés (_*ainsi que les sunnites*_ mais a moindre mesure)



Tu veux dire les chiites, plutôt, non ? 



			
				Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> , mais pour le reste la population vivaient presque à l'occidental. Les femmes pouvaient conduire, aller à l'université, etc..



Oui... ce n'était qu'une dictature, pas une dictature religieuse...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Août 2005)

En fait, je crois que l'erreur c'est de croire pouvoir (et devoir) imposer notre modèle.

Même si celui-ci est à l'évidence le meilleur...

Plus ça va, plus je me dit que le proverbe niçois "Fait du bien à bertrand, te le rend en cagant" est vrai.


----------



## argothian22 (11 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> La troisième guerre mondiale ?
> On en serait plutôt à la quatrième (la guerre froide peut être considérée comme la troisième même s'il n'y eut pas de conflit majeur entre grandes puissances).



Il ne peut y avoir de troisième guerre mondiale !!

Le concept          des grandes guerres, déjà mis à mal par l'intervention          massive de l'aviation à la fin de la seconde guerre mondiale, à          été définitivement balayé par le largage des          bombes atomiques sur le Japon. 

Là, tout le monde a compris que          plus rien ne serait comme avant.

Ce qui m'ennuie dans tes propos est que tu parles de 3ième et même de 4ième guerre mondiale. As-tu vu comment ce sont passé les deux premières, il est inconcevable de comparer ceci avec la guerre froide ou de ta soi disante 4ième guerre mondiale 

... parle de conflit, lutte, discorde ... mondiale mais pas de guerre !! 



De plus la guerre froide est essentiellement basé sur un conflit majeur entre les deux grandes puissances de l'époque .... Comment peux tu dire le contraire ? 






ps : Le terme "guerre froide" est l'antonyme du mot "guerre"


----------



## yvos (11 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour info, sous saddam les kurdes etaient persecutés (ainsi que les sunnites mais a moindre mesure), mais pour le reste la population vivaient presque à l'occidental. Les femmes pouvaient conduire, aller à l'université, etc..


 
les sunnites, bien que minoritaires, ont été au pouvoir tout le temps de la dictature de saddam. En revanche, les chiites, qui font je crois 60% de la population, étaient régulièrement une cible du pouvoir. Sunnites et chiites sont souvent présentés comme deux branches très très ennemies de l'Islam.
Pendant très longtemps, l'Irak s'est revendiqué comme laïc, puis il y a un tournant qui doit dater de la 1ere guerre du golfe.

Les kurdes sont persecutés partout où ils sont, pas qu'en Irak.


----------



## woulf (11 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui tout n'est pas tout blanc ou tout noir...
> 
> Y a des russes qui regrettent l'époquent du communisme... et je suis sur que certains Irakiens regrettent Saddam, alors que d'autres "revivent" depuis son départ...
> 
> ...



Pas mieux sonnyB 

N'empêche que merde, moi j'dois faire mon plein tout à l'heure et ils ont intérêt à faire baisser le prix de l'essence entretemps !


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Les kurdes sont persecutés partout où ils sont, pas qu'en Irak.


En suisse ca va encore


----------



## yvos (11 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> En suisse ca va encore


 
au temps pour moi


----------



## golf (11 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours agréable de constater que vous faites bien la différence entre l'américain de souche (ce qui veut pas dire grand chose en général, et encore moins là bas...) et le chicano, l'afro américain ou autre...


Non, ce n'est pas le sujet. Mais je conçois ta réponse vu ma formulation.
La troupe de l'armée américaine [armée de métier] est actuellement composée majoritairement de personnes qui n'ont pas la nationalité étatsunienne. Elle leur est promise pour la fin de l'exécution de leur premier contrat. Il s'avère que depuis qques années la majorité de l'immigration se fait au départ de l'amérique centrale. D'ailleurs, la quasi totalité des consulats us de cette zone ont une cellule de recrutement de l'armée us.
Faut pas aller plus loin.


----------



## Foguenne (11 Août 2005)

Je sais que ça n'a rien à voir mais c'est la "correspondance" des chiffres qui m'a interpellé.
1842 soldats US tués en Irak et 2839 morts sur les routes en France sur les 7 premiers mois de l'année... (59864 blessé...   )
Plus d'infos ici.  
Dans les deux cas, ceux que je plains le plus c'est les blessés.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Non, ce n'est pas le sujet. Mais je conçois ta réponse vu ma formulation.
> La troupe de l'armée américaine [armée de métier] est actuellement composée majoritairement de personnes qui n'ont pas la nationalité étatsunienne. Elle leur est promise pour la fin de l'exécution de leur premier contrat. Il s'avère que depuis qques années la majorité de l'immigration se fait au départ de l'amérique centrale. D'ailleurs, la quasi totalité des consulats us de cette zone ont une cellule de recrutement de l'armée us.
> Faut pas aller plus loin.


 
Ben je trouve que c'est pas pire qu'autre chose.


----------



## Pierrou (11 Août 2005)

Si les américains ont été assez cons pour réélire ceux qui ont provoqué ça .... je commence à penser que c'est leur problème.... je sais c'est immonde... mais bon 
Qu'ils manifestent, qu'ils protestent contre ça ! pour que ça s'arrête !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Si les américains ont été assez cons pour réélire ceux qui ont provoqué ça .... je commence à penser que c'est leur problème.... je sais c'est immonde... mais bon
> Qu'ils manifestent, qu'ils protestent contre ça ! pour que ça s'arrête !!!


 
Et non, trop tard, faut surtout pas arreter.

C'est quand t'as tort qu'il faut insister.

Un retrait pourrait passer pour une défaite vis à vis des esprits simples, qui comme chacun sait sont légions...

Faut finir, d'une manière ou d'une autre, et je crois que c'est ce qu'ils vont faire.

Mais je peux me tromper vu que je sais même pas ce que je vais faire dans 5 minutes...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Août 2005)

D'autre part, manifester que gna gna gna, faut rentrer, gna gna gna trop de morts...au moment ou on sent le vent tourner c'est peu glorieux...

Je serais l'opinion publique américaine je soutiendrais, car y a que ça à faire maintenant.

C'est avant qu'il fallait l'ouvrir.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

surtout qu'il fait froid en hiver aux usa


----------



## lumai (11 Août 2005)

On ne parlera jamais assez de la rigueur des hivers en Floride !


----------



## hunjord (11 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut finir, d'une manière ou d'une autre, et je crois que c'est ce qu'ils vont faire.


Tu peux en dire plus? enfin pour ma gouverne, comment tu vois les choses....ca m'interesse....
Je sais pas où tu en es de ton expérience avec les ricains, mais à force de les cotoyer quotidienement, et de m'y rendre de temps à autres....Il y a certain concepts que je commence à appréhender, plus particulièrement comment résoudre les "issues" (en anglais dans le texte, donc lire Ichouizes"), mais aussi leurs caractères, pis deux ou trois trucs encore.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Août 2005)

Moi je prétends pas les connaitre.

Mais quand on commence on finit, c'est tout.

Sinon on est perdant.


----------



## hunjord (11 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je prétends pas les connaitre.
> 
> Mais quand on commence on finit, c'est tout.
> 
> Sinon on est perdant.


je vais pas rentrer dans une polémique d'un problème qui doit sans commune mesure nous dépassés, c'est pas le forum pour, mais je dirais simplement que quand on fait une maxi-boulette, premio on assume, et deuxio on nettoie la merde qu'on a semé.
je trouve le "quand on commence, on fini", un  chouille radical et simpliste.
C'est tout


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Août 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> jje trouve le "quand on commence, on fini", un  chouille radical et simpliste.
> C'est tout


Une chose est sûre c'est que quand il commence à te tomber le futal, il se finit...    :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> et deuxio on nettoie la merde qu'on a semé.


C'est précisément ce qu'ils font en restant, ou alors tu préfères plier bagage et laisser tout ça pourrir ? depuis la fin du conflit c'est des irakiens qui tuent des irakiens, laisser le champ libre je veux bien on a vu à srebrenica


----------



## Caddie Rider (11 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> les sunnites, bien que minoritaires, ont été au pouvoir tout le temps de la dictature de saddam. En revanche, les chiites, qui font je crois 60% de la population, étaient régulièrement une cible du pouvoir. Sunnites et chiites sont souvent présentés comme deux branches très très ennemies de l'Islam.
> Pendant très longtemps, l'Irak s'est revendiqué comme laïc, puis il y a un tournant qui doit dater de la 1ere guerre du golfe.
> 
> Les kurdes sont persecutés partout où ils sont, pas qu'en Irak.




Ca m'apprendra a ecrire sans verifier... J'ai d'abord ecrit chiites et apres j'ai eu un doute ( ) et j'ai opter sur sunnite a tord 

Merci de m'avoir rectifié.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Non justement, il regarde TROP la télé où on nous montre une «guerre propre» (c'est presque un oxymore ça!) ou des «frappes chirurgicales»...



verdun : 378 687 morts, disparus ou blessés juste pour la France : 
http://www.herodote.net/histoire02210.htm

61269 tués en 9 heures du côté français = ça s'appelle un bain de sang

Ps : j'ai jeté ma télé


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Apparemment, chère Odré *
> tu n'es pas experte en histoire militaire...
> Les guerres sont des saignées, des catastrophes démographiques et certainement pas ce que tu prétends.
> Faire la guerre pour éviter la surpopulation... mais c'est lamentable d'écrire de pareilles choses...
> ...



Pas la peine de t'énervé
J'aurais du préciser que je me faisait l'avocat du diable ...

les guerres ont toujours des causes et des conséquences économiques à long termes
1- il faut reconstruire le pays donc y'a du travail ...
2- Le poker économique est relancéé car souvent des monopoles financier ont été soit renforcés soit ils ont giclés et on fait la place à d'autres (d'où l'envahissement d'un pays par un autre)

Ensuite, la démographie ... 
Nous serons bientôt un peu trop nombreux sur terre, ainsi, les guerres et autres catastrophes démographiques "permettent" de réguler le surplus de population. Je dis "permet" car je n'ai pas d'autre mots mais ça ne veut pas dire que quelqu'un est content de cette situation et la souhaité    
Un bon exemple : le paludisme = 1,5 à 2,7 millions de personnes tués par an 
(http://www.frm.org/informez/info_re...le_sommaire.php?id=13&type=10&listedossier=13)
c'est la plus grande cause de mortalité au monde (avant le sida et les guerres)
Quand est ce qu'on en entend parler à la télé ????
Ou en sont les recherches ????

Près de 2 millions de morts !!!!! et ça passe à la trappe ....
Mais 1845 tués US l'a tout de suite on monte au créneau !

je suis de l'avis de sonnyboy, les américains ont voulus y aller, je vais pas m'apitoyer sur leur sort


----------



## hunjord (11 Août 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> je suis de l'avis de sonnyboy, les américains ont voulus y aller, je vais pas m'apitoyer sur leur sort


je ne pense pas que c'est ce qu'a voulu dire Sonny, moi je l'ai plus compris comme "il fallait finir le boulot"
C'est juste la notion de "ce boulot" que je souhaitais appréhender, continué à foutre le bordel ou alors essayer de réparer une partie des conneries faites, rien de plus.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> je ne pense pas que c'est ce qu'a voulu dire Sonny, moi je l'ai plus compris comme "il fallait finir le boulot"
> C'est juste la notion de "ce boulot" que je souhaitais appréhender, continué à foutre le bordel ou alors essayer de réparer une partie des conneries faites, rien de plus.



et ben oui mais je suis toujours d'accord, qu'il finisse le boulot qu'il rétablisse leur démocratie
mais pour l'intsant je crois que la démocratie ils s'en foutent ce qu'il recherche c'est le pétrole !

et puis on a jamais sut comment réparer une guerre   
un pot cassé on en rachète un, les morts on les enterre ...


----------



## hunjord (11 Août 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> et ben oui mais je suis toujours d'accord, qu'il finisse le boulot qu'il rétablisse leur démocratie
> mais pour l'intsant je crois que la démocratie ils s'en foutent ce qu'il recherche c'est le pétrole !
> 
> et puis on a jamais sut comment réparer une guerre
> un pot cassé on en rachète un, les morts on les enterre ...


C'est un raccourci facile, mais il y a de cela bien évidement, il y a aussi d'avoir une espèce de protectorat en plus dans ce moyen orient, pour plus asseoir leur position avec déjà l'arabie saoudite, le koweit, bien entendu pour maitriser plus facilement certaines négociations pétrolères à court et à long terme. le drame du 9 septembre, aussi l'irak en est le bouc emissaire car face aux menaces terroristes de mieux en mieux organisé, ils n'arrivent pas a dévellopé une intelligence qui les mettent définitivement à l'abri. ils ont fait choux blanc en Afghanistan, les commanditaires des attentats se sont sauvés en Mobylette...L'américain de base, fonctionne au moral....si il a le moral, et que CNN leur montre tout ce qu'il faut, que leur pays écrase tout le monde, ca leur convient et ils se sentent bien dans leurs baskets. Ce qui est crade, c'est que le bordel en Irak leur convient, et c'est le but.
Même si cela coute des milliards de dollars, à la fin ils feront coup double, politique et économique, si ils y sont c'est qu'ils rentreront dans leur sousous....


----------



## lumai (11 Août 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Un bon exemple : le paludisme
> Quand est ce qu'on en entend parler à la télé ????
> Ou en sont les recherches ????



Les médicaments et les solutions pour se débarasser du palu existent. 
Les industries du médicaments ne diffusent et ne développent  pas faute de "solvabilité" des patients.
Et les autres solutions comme l'éradication des moustiques vecteurs de la maladie dans les zones endémiques se heurtent souvent aux même soucis géopolitiques que les autres grands problèmes de santé de ces pays (sida notamment).

En gros le problème est connu, les solutions existent, mais personne ne veut payer...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

on parle de fric :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Les médicaments et les solutions pour se débarasser du palu existent.
> Les industries du médicaments ne diffusent et ne développent  pas faute de "solvabilité" des patients.
> Et les autres solutions comme l'éradication des moustiques vecteurs de la maladie dans les zones endémiques se heurtent souvent aux même soucis géopolitiques que les autres grands problèmes de santé de ces pays (sida notamment).
> 
> En gros le problème est connu, les solutions existent, mais personne ne veut payer...


 ah?... :mouais:
je pensais que quand tu as le palu tu prends des medocs a vie...
ca me surprend beaucoup cette histoire de se "debarasser" du paludisme, il me semble qu'il existe en effet des traitements, mais qui si tu arretes, meme dix ans apres, tu n'es pas a l'abri d'une rechute... on ne s'en debarasse pas, quoi, on met la maladie en "dormance" d'apres ce que j'ai compris...
mais je ne suis peut etre pas au courant des derniers resultats...


----------



## yvos (11 Août 2005)

difficile de cerner où vous voulez en venir, mais bon..


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> difficile de cerner où vous voulez en venir, mais bon..


 c'est vrai que la, pour ma part je suis hors sujet, mais ca m'intrigait cette histoire...

...
continuez, continuez...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est précisément ce qu'ils font en restant, ou alors tu préfères plier bagage et laisser tout ça pourrir ? depuis la fin du conflit c'est des irakiens qui tuent des irakiens, laisser le champ libre je veux bien on a vu à srebrenica



Exactement.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Août 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> je ne pense pas que c'est ce qu'a voulu dire Sonny, moi je l'ai plus compris comme "il fallait finir le boulot"
> C'est juste la notion de "ce boulot" que je souhaitais appréhender, continué à foutre le bordel ou alors essayer de réparer une partie des conneries faites, rien de plus.



Exact c'est pas ce que je voulais dire.

Je ne pleure pas sur le sort des ricans, mais je suis de leur coté.

Simplement moi, je les aurais laissé dans leur mouise les Irakiens, maintenant le bienD) est fait, faut finir, à n'importe quel prix.

On pouvait trés bien exploiter ce qu'il y a à exploiter sans s'occuper de rien.


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Il ne peut y avoir de troisième guerre mondiale !!




tiens, prenons un exemple ,
j'aime bien celui de JF Susbielle,
il sort un livre (roman) developpant ceci:

la chine s'ouvrant au monde, elle devrait dans une certaine logique, utiliser du M$ (windows)
mais il part du principe que la chine decide de creer son propre systeme d'exploitation...
cet OS deviendrait en part de marché rapidement le N°1 mondial (vu le nombre d'usager potantiel, on le comprend aisement...)
le soucis, c'est que la societe M$ rapporte a ces actionnaire, 1 milliard de Dollar par mois...
vu l'economie americaine actuelle, la fait que M$ perde sa place de N°1 casserait cela et on se retrouverai avec un bien bô crack (je resume...mais bon.....)

du coup, ben (et toujours selon Susbielle) on se retrouverai dans une situation de Casus Belli, sinon comment les ricains pourrait reprendre le dessus sur l'economie mondiale....
ils vont pas se laisser bouffer par les chinois sans rien dire...., non...?

sachant que de plus la corée, Taiwan et le Japon sont les principaux investisseurs en chine, ils auraient tout a gagner a se joindre au cjinois et nous aux ricains.....(question de marché boursier)...


donc voila une situation de 3eme guerre mondiale....
mais bon, les chinois ne le feront peut etre pas.....

enfin, je ne vois pas pourquoi une 3eme guerre est impossible.....
tout , je dis bien tout, peut arriver....


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah?... :mouais:
> je pensais que quand tu as le palu tu prends des medocs a vie...
> ca me surprend beaucoup cette histoire de se "debarasser" du paludisme, il me semble qu'il existe en effet des traitements, mais qui si tu arretes, meme dix ans apres, tu n'es pas a l'abri d'une rechute... on ne s'en debarasse pas, quoi, on met la maladie en "dormance" d'apres ce que j'ai compris...
> mais je ne suis peut etre pas au courant des derniers resultats...



[Mode je prend le train en marche on]
Pas exactement.
Il existe 4 formes de paludisme. Une seule est régulièrement mortelle mais il n'y a pas de récurence si le patient survit. Les autres formes sont récurentes mais généralement pas mortelles. Dans ces cas on ne prend pas un traitement "a vie"  mais seulement en cas de récurence (souvent de plus en plus espacées avec le temps). C'est bien sur la forme mortelle mais non récurente qui pose le plus de problemes économiques.
Le traitement classique en lui meme n'est pas couteux puisqu'il est assez rustique (quinine). C'est le cout indirect de la maladie  qui pose le plus de probleme. Malgres tout le cout de traitements plus efficaces ainsi que le dévelloppement de vaccins posent un réel probleme économique comparable a celui du sida.

La page de l'OMS sur la paludisme 

[/Mode je prend le train en marche off]


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Exact c'est pas ce que je voulais dire.
> 
> Je ne pleure pas sur le sort des ricans, mais je suis de leur coté.
> 
> ...


 les irakiens allaient tres bien, il me semble, (economiquement parlant) jusqu'à la guerre du golfe...
c'est l'embargo americain qui les a mis dans la mouise, a moins que je ne me trompe...
apres, c'est sur que les ricains pourraient tres bien exploiter ce qu'il y a a exploiter sans s'occuper de rien d'autre. Mais si on regarde bien, la fausse democratie qu'ils ont instauree en irak revient un peu au meme : installer un homme de paille a la tete du gouvernement, comme ça on exploite pas, on fait du commerce... 
les americains ne terminent rien du tout : ils tirent sur la ficelle au maximum en mettant des coups de peinture sur la façade pour que ça ne se voie pas trop...
et pendant ce temps la, ça flingue dans tous les sens...

EDIT : merci jp, pour les infos sur le palu


----------



## lumai (11 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah?... :mouais:
> je pensais que quand tu as le palu tu prends des medocs a vie...
> ca me surprend beaucoup cette histoire de se "debarasser" du paludisme, il me semble qu'il existe en effet des traitements, mais qui si tu arretes, meme dix ans apres, tu n'es pas a l'abri d'une rechute... on ne s'en debarasse pas, quoi, on met la maladie en "dormance" d'apres ce que j'ai compris...
> mais je ne suis peut etre pas au courant des derniers resultats...



Je parlais de se débarrasser en tant que problème de santé public. D'une part en évitant des contaminations à répétition et d'autres part en traitant les malades. De mémoire, je crois que le traitement n'est nécessaire qu'en cas de rechute. 
Bref c'est faisable...

edit : Merci jp ! C'est toujours mieux avec quelqu'un qui sait de quoi il parle !


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> les irakiens allaient tres bien, il me semble, (economiquement parlant) jusqu'à la guerre du golfe...
> c'est l'embargo americain qui les a mis dans la mouise, a moins que je ne me trompe...
> apres, c'est sur que les ricains pourraient tres bien exploiter ce qu'il y a a exploiter sans s'occuper de rien d'autre. Mais si on regarde bien, la fausse democratie qu'ils ont instauree en irak revient un peu au meme : installer un homme de paille a la tete du gouvernement, comme ça on exploite pas, on fait du commerce...
> les americains ne terminent rien du tout : ils tirent sur la ficelle au maximum en mettant des coups de peinture sur la façade pour que ça ne se voie pas trop...
> et pendant ce temps la, ça flingue dans tous les sens...



Ou est la nouveauté? C'est comme ca depuis la fin de la 2nd guerre mondiale. Sauf qu'avant c'etait en Amérique du sud essentiellement et qu'a l'époque y avait pas la télé (ou presque).


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ou est la nouveauté? C'est comme ca depuis la fin de la 2nd guerre mondiale. Sauf qu'avant c'etait en Amérique du sud essentiellement et qu'a l'époque y avait pas la télé (ou presque).


 pas de souci, chui au courant 
mais je repondais a sonnyboy au sujet de l'irak...
apres, si on part sur la politique etrangere des ricains en general, ya plein de trucs a raconter, c'est sur, surtout rapport a l'amerique du sud, mais...


... :mouais:


médidon, t'as pas fini de faire faire du hors sujet toi!!!


----------



## jpmiss (11 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> EDIT : merci jp, pour les infos sur le palu





			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> edit : Merci jp ! C'est toujours mieux avec quelqu'un qui sait de quoi il parle !



Et ils sont où mes coups de boule?


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> les irakiens allaient tres bien, il me semble, (economiquement parlant) jusqu'à la guerre du golfe...



Arrête de déconner, tu sais trés bien que les Irakiens vivaient sous une des dictatures les plus dures qu'on ai connu.

Faut arreter de croire que tout est la faute des américains, et pas se tromper de combat.


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Arrête de déconner, tu sais trés bien que les Irakiens vivaient sous une des dictatures les plus dures qu'on ai connu.
> 
> Faut arreter de croire que tout est la faute des américains, et pas se tromper de combat.


 je deconne pas du tout...
j'ai bien dit "economiquement parlant"... bien sur que le regime de saddam a ete effroyable, mais au moins les irakiens avaient des sous pour manger... jusqu'au moment ou on a plus rien voulu leur vendre...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> je deconne pas du tout...
> j'ai bien dit "economiquement parlant"... bien sur que le regime de saddam a ete effroyable, mais au moins les irakiens avaient des sous pour manger... jusqu'au moment ou on a plus rien voulu leur vendre...



Bon c'est un sujet important, du coup je conçois que nos avis puissent diverger. 

Mais je vais te dire ce que j'en pense exactement, et ceci est basé sur une petite expérience de l'homme pas piquée des hannetons....

La grosse erreur a été de croire que ces gens étaient capables de démocratie. Ce n'est pas le cas. Pas du tout.

Et ça ne marchera pas.

Ces hommes sont faibles, ils ont besoin de vivre sous le joug, celui des américains me parait être le plus humain.


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est un sujet important, du coup je conçois que nos avis puissent diverger.
> 
> Mais je vais te dire ce que j'en pense exactement, et ceci est basé sur une petite expérience de l'homme pas piquée des hannetons....
> 
> ...


 mmmmh...

je dirais que tout ça est "un brin lapidaire"... 


...


ouais, "un brin lapidaire" ça me plait bien, c'est bon ça, je le note.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Août 2005)

Certes, mais ça doit pas être trés trés loin du vrai... hélas.


----------



## yvos (11 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> les irakiens allaient tres bien, il me semble, (economiquement parlant) jusqu'à la guerre du golfe...
> c'est l'embargo americain qui les a mis dans la mouise, a moins que je ne me trompe...



:affraid: :affraid:


----------



## yvos (11 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> je deconne pas du tout...
> j'ai bien dit "economiquement parlant"... bien sur que le regime de saddam a ete effroyable, mais au moins les irakiens avaient des sous pour manger... jusqu'au moment ou on a plus rien voulu leur vendre...




mis à part le fait qu'ils aient été gentiment sacrifiés pendant le guerre iran irak et qu'une minorité jouissait du pouvoir par rapport à la majorité qui n'avait qu'une chose à faire, se taire, tout allait bien


----------



## golf (12 Août 2005)

Les ricains n'ont qu'une seule porte de sortie en Irak : refiler le bébé et l'eau du bain à l'ONU et aux Casques Bleus.
Seulement, je crains qu'il ne faille attendre l'administration us suivante


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Les ricains n'ont qu'une seule porte de sortie en Irak : refiler le bébé et l'eau du bain à l'ONU et aux Casques Bleus.
> Seulement, je crains qu'il ne faille attendre l'administration us suivante


 
Ouais sauf que l'ONU c'est un peu nous... et que ça me ferait chier que nos militaires aillent là bas.

Pas nos affaires.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Août 2005)

*Donc on résume :*

A - Les américains sont méchants, Bush est un tyran, ils sont partis en Irak pour le pétrole et tuer plein de gens alors que les irakiens vivaient bien heureux avec Saddam Hussein.
B - Les américains sont gentils, Bush est super, ils sont partis en Irak parce que Saddam il était méchant et que les irakiens ils étaient tristes et ne demandaient qu'à vivre en démocratie.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Août 2005)

Nous du tout, le vrai résumé c'est chacun pour sa gueule et on sera pas emmerdé.


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> mis à part le fait qu'ils aient été gentiment sacrifiés pendant le guerre iran irak et qu'une minorité jouissait du pouvoir par rapport à la majorité qui n'avait qu'une chose à faire, se taire, tout allait bien



Faut pas tout confondre.
je parle de situation economique...
avant la guerre du golfe et l'embargo americain, les irakiens etaient oppresses, la-dessus on est d'accord, mais leur pouvoir d'achat était parmi les plus eleves des pays arabes. 
c'est une realite, desole...
le desastre economique vient de l'embargo americain, pas du regime politique auquel les irakiens etaient soumis...



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nous du tout, le vrai résumé c'est chacun pour sa gueule et on sera pas emmerdé.



c'est ça depuis le debut...
qu'on vienne pas me dire que le gouvernement americain bosse pour les pov'zirakiens. Il bosse pour lui depuis le depart...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Août 2005)

...ça me rappelle (mais sans commune mesure bien évidemment !) l'histoire de l'ex Congo belge...

Quand j'étais au Zaïre, la majorité des zaïrois que je cotoyais me disaient : "Avant l'indépendance, du temps des belges, on n'était pas libres mais on bouffait bien - maintenant, on n'est toujours pas plus libres, mais on ne bouffe plus...et en plus, on s'étripe !!!! 

L'histoire a parfois de ces détours......


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> L'histoire a parfois de ces détours......


On sait d'ou vient la baguette magique de photoshop


----------



## jpmiss (12 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On sait d'ou vient la baguette magique de photoshop


 
Zebig c'est plutot une fritte molle qu'une baguette magique!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Zebig c'est plutot une fritte molle qu'une baguette magique!


    ... salopard jp !!!!!!!!! 
:rateau: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> qu'on vienne pas me dire que le gouvernement americain bosse pour les pov'zirakiens. Il bosse pour lui depuis le depart...



Oui, sinon, ça fait longtemps que les USA seraient en Corée du Nord ou en Chine...


----------



## jpmiss (12 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Oui, sinon, ça fait longtemps que les USA seraient en Corée du Nord ou en Chine...


 
Heu là ca m'étonnerait: ces 2 pays ont l'arme nucléaire. 
Courrageux mais pas téméraire l'oncle Tom...

En plus qu'est ce que tu veux qu'ils aillent foutre en Corée du nord? Y a rien a part des Coréens du nord...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Oui, sinon, ça fait longtemps que les USA seraient en Corée du Nord ou en Chine...



ça aussi c'est un raccourci...


----------



## nato kino (12 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça aussi c'est un raccourci...



Tout ça pour croiser une soucoupe et finir le p'tit doigt en l'air... :hein:


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...ça me rappelle (mais sans commune mesure bien évidemment !) l'histoire de l'ex Congo belge...
> 
> Quand j'étais au Zaïre, la majorité des zaïrois que je cotoyais me disaient : "Avant l'indépendance, du temps des belges, on n'était pas libres mais on bouffait bien - maintenant, on n'est toujours pas plus libres, mais on ne bouffe plus...et en plus, on s'étripe !!!!
> 
> L'histoire a parfois de ces détours......




d'ailleurs, c'est vraiment sans commune mesure, parce qu'avant les Belges  , ils bouffaient et connaissait d'autres formes de "civilisations" pas moins intéressantes que "la civilisation belge" (  )

ceci dit, maintenant qu'ils y sont en Irak, autant qu'il s'y fassent tuer, ils y sont allés en connaissance de cause, non ?!!  

je cite jeanba3000 : un bon américain est un américain mort...   

rigolez pas, ils pensent la même chose de nous...


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Août 2005)

a propos, dites donc, il va falloir le mettre a jour le titre du thread, la, non?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs, c'est vraiment sans commune mesure, parce qu'avant les Belges  , ils bouffaient et connaissait d'autres formes de "civilisations" pas moins intéressantes que "la civilisation belge" (  )


Mwouais ... et pourtant, on leur avait laissé des tonnes de graisse à frites !!! je me demande ce qu'ils en ont fait ????? 
:rateau: 
ps : y'a personne sur le forum photos pour que tu viennes squatter ici !!!!!


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : y'a personne sur le forum photos pour que tu viennes squatter ici !!!!!



non, je reviens sur mon premier champ de bataille de temps à autre...


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2005)

note : personne n'a encore réagi à mon expression "civilisation belge"... 

reste à leur faire bouffer des moules-frites ou du Pot'je vleesch-frites à chaque repas...


----------



## golf (12 Août 2005)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]...Pot'je vleesch-frites...[/QUOTE]
C'est pas une arme bactériologique ça  :mouais: 
 :rateau:


----------



## alèm (13 Août 2005)

nan nan m'sieur... c'est une arme de distraction massive... quand tu digères, on te refile l'arme de desctrucion bactériologique : une Duvel* mal servie avec sa lie...  

là t'es cuit ! 

*je traduis pour nos amis du Sud (Paris et en-dessous quoi...  ) : Diable


----------



## CBi (13 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> a propos, dites donc, il va falloir le mettre a jour le titre du thread, la, non?



Je sais pas faire. La nouvelle valeur = 1847


----------



## kitetrip (13 Août 2005)

Le pire c'est pas les soldats (c'est quand même leur métier), ce sont les pertes civiles et collatérales... On les estime à plus de 15000 ! ! !


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2005)

Ah oui mais attention, c'est un peu la guerre aussi...

Alors y a pas de "le pire c'est pas les militaires,  ce sont les civiles..".

En plus croit moi, si les civiles se tenaient à carreaux là bas, ils seraient moins emmerdés.

C'est la guerre, normal que ça élague, c'est le principe.


----------



## CBi (13 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est la guerre, normal que ça élague, c'est le principe.



Sauf que d'après Bush (Mai 2003) la bataille d'Irak est terminée et gagnée... (et le monde plus sûr maintenant que du temps de Saddam)...

http://i.cnn.net/cnn/2003/ALLPOLITICS/10/28/mission.accomplished/vstory.bush.banner.afp.jpg


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2005)

Alors quoi, vous l'écoutez Bush ou vous l'écoutez pas ??

Faudrait savoir...


----------



## alèm (13 Août 2005)

[mode raclûre]moi, je dis qu'une bonne guerre bien dégueulasse avec des millions de morts, ça sooulagerait tout le monde... et venez pas me dire qu'il y a le sida pour ça ! le sida est un pis-aller ![/mode raclûre]



ps : moi, je l'écoute pas, il fait ce qu'il veut le gars... rien à battre


----------



## supermoquette (14 Août 2005)

ben le problème du sida c'est les tri-théraapie, puis c'est vachement lent.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2005)

sans parler du palu
j'voudrais pas me répéter   

quels entrepreneurs pour aller reconstruire l'irak ?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2005)

Ben le palu souvent c'est pas mortel alors c'est un poil inutile


----------



## lumai (15 Août 2005)

Rha t'as pas suivi les leçons du Pr Jpmiss toi !  Seule une forme est mortelle !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2005)

Alors cette fois c'est plus de mort que pendant toute la guerre du vietnam
Berlusconi en est tout retourné, il se retire

Quel siècle ...

Ben voui car officiellement c'est pas la guerre en irak mais la paix :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Alors cette fois c'est plus de mort que pendant toute la guerre du vietnam
> Berlusconi en est tout retourné, il se retire
> 
> Quel siècle ...
> ...


evidemment que c'est la paix...
la guerilla c'est juste quelques enerves qui descendent un helico par ci par la, pas de quoi fouetter un chat...
la guerre c'est quand tout le monde se fout sur la gueule pour de bon, alors que la c'est juste les ricains qui se font pourrir petit a petit...
pas franc &#231;a, c'est bien un truc de payens.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Novembre 2005)

y a eu que 2000 morts pendant la guerre du vietnam ?


----------



## molgow (1 Novembre 2005)

&#199;a doit &#234;tre _l&#233;g&#233;rement_ plus que 2000...


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

oui, oh ben &#231;a va, a quelques dizaines de milliers pres on y etait...


----------



## Pierrou (1 Novembre 2005)

[Mode militant FN] De toute fa&#231;on on va pas venir chialer si ils peuvent nous tuer des enfoir&#233;s de b*****les d'un c&#244;t&#233; et des chicanos de l'autre !!!! [/Mode militant FN]
:rateau:

C'est vrai, l'arm&#233;e, pour recruter des soldats, promet la nationalisation &#224; des immigr&#233;s*, en &#233;change d'un an de service en Irak.... en esp&#233;rant qu'ils reviennent pas  






*Piaf: BObby.... tu n'as rien vu, tu n'as rien vu, tu n'as rien vu.... :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

ah ben ecoute chacun sa politique hein...
ceci dit je pense que tu parles d'immigres...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y a eu que 2000 morts pendant la guerre du vietnam ?



oups désolé, je ne suis pas une bonne plagiate :rateau: 
je me rappelle plus la pharse du mec de fran info 
ils sont se fait tué plus vite en irak qu'au vietnam 
en deux ans au vietnam y'avait pas encore 2000 morts
me suis fait comprendre ?


----------

